# Paris



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 23, 2011)

Salut, anyone else based in Paris? I am interested in joining a local photography club to meet like minded people.  French or English language is fine.


----------



## jterry85 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm nots in Paris but Baumholder, Germany which is only 4 hours away. I spent 5 days in Paris this past October though and my wife and I fell in love with the city!


----------

